# Uv Pinholes In Awning



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

Our awning is in great shape besides the many pinholes along the very top, where the awning is exposed to the sun while rolled up. Does anyone have ideas on UV protection (fabric or otherwise) that can be sewn or glued on to cover the pinholes and prevent further exposure? The Colorado sun is brutal and I hate to replace the entire awning over this. Many thanks!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't let the pin holes develop into something that will require replacement. They make awning repair tape that you can use to essentially tape over the holes top and bottom to keep them from spreading. I had some small holes in mine that required repair. I had read some reviews on the repair tape and it had mixed results so I ended up using clear gorilla tape. I cleaned the top and bottom surface with rubbing alcohol and applied the tape and it has held well so far.


----------

